# moss balls as a carpet?



## nhwoj (Nov 6, 2011)

i want to start some sort of moss carpet in my tank. could i tear up a moss ball and do this? or would some other sort of moss be better? java moss?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

java moss and christmas moss should work much better, and be much cheaper. Should grow faster too.


----------



## nhwoj (Nov 6, 2011)

now how would i get java moss to carpet? my LFS sells it for $5 a bunch.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Most craft stores should sell plastic canvas, it's like a plastic grid. You'll need it long and wide enough to cover the bottom of your tank, if you're going for a full tank carpet. You can use multiple pieces too and cut them down if you need to. Some people prefer to sandwich their moss between sheets of plastic canvas, and that might be easier, so double the amount you need (it might be easier to just make pieces, kinda like tiles, rather than doing the whole thing as one big piece).

But anyways, put a _thin _layer of moss on the bottom piece of canvas, and add the top piece. You can then sew or glue the pieces together. If the piece doesn't sink, you could probably add plant weights to the corners or in the middle to help it stay down. 
This thread pretty much shows how to do it: http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/20-gallon-no-gravel-tank-21243.html


----------

